# Serious discussion



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, ive always wondered everyones views on thsi kinda thing.

What do you think to sexuality?
Homosexual
Bisexual..
transexual.

I myself am not ashamed to share my thoughts.
I am 15 years old, and Gay. I have known for a long time now.
I actually had a boyfriend when i was 13.
I right now kinda "like" someone called chester.

Everyone says im too young to know, to young to experiance.
But i am not too young, and i know 100%.
Ive kissed girls and cringe and shiver at it.
But a guy i love it.
I love everything about them...to a certain "EXTENT" lol.

What about you? how do yuo feel about it?


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

Cpx said:


> Ok, ive always wondered everyones views on thsi kinda thing.
> 
> What do you think to sexuality?
> Homosexual
> ...



Wow Cpx....heavy topic for a tortoise forum!

I can only speak for myself, but I don't think very many people care if you like boys or you like girls! I think you can know exactly what you want when you are 15. That doesn't mean your feeling don't change or evolve as you get older, but if you are certain you are gay, then you are gay! I knew at 15 that I was straight, but I have had relationships with boys and with girls, so I guess I am only KINDA STRAIGHT!!! LOL!

The only problem I have is when you meet people who are READY for you to be judgemental and have an attitude about it. Whether they are gay, straight, bi, whatever....but they are so in your face about it that you DO judge them. But not because of their preferences, because they have a bad attitude.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

dinkanber said:


> I dont know i think people change.I think if you know from a young age that you are infact gay then you are gay.I was streight till i was 19 then i changed.Ive been gay ever since but i never say i will never be with another man cause i think we change through out our whole life with who we are.



So you had no idea you were gay until 19? Like no thoughts of the same sex? WOW...then I will have to change my whole line of thought! I think the little things change, but not the BIG STUFF! Like I knew I was straight because I always like men more, but knew that I was attracted to woman also. From when I first started having "those thoughts" LOL. Hmmmm...interesting!


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

dinkanber said:


> never even entered my mind till i was 19.i was working with a girl that i just felt attractted too.now mind you its not like i was even sheltered and this was the first time i had been around a lesbian.My best friends from high school was openly gay.But i never felt any type of attraction till i met the girl i was working with.One of my friends now is 50 years old and was married her whole life.She had never even thought about it till she met her GF 5 years ago,devorsed her hubby and moved to dallas to be with her.So im not gonna say i will always be this way cause i really think it just depends.the saying Love Is Blind is very very true.



Funny...on one hand that is so romantic...on the other it is so sad for her husband who had no idea and got left behind! 

That is totally interesting....I just always knew I was kind of in the middle somewhere.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 27, 2007)

I knew my brother gay since he was about 8, but he didnt come out of the closet until he was 20. I can tell you I wasnt at all surprised when he came out. He said he had known for sure since he was about 15.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't care if someone is gay. I just don't want that fact shoved in my face. More and more it seems to be the case. San Diego has like 2 different gay pride parades that are really pretty awful. 
The fact that homosexuals should "theoretically" not be reproducing, makes me question why there are so many people claiming to be gay. In some ways, it seems to be a fad or a trend, especially with young people.
I feel bad for any staright dude that might want to design or be in the arts. I doubt anyone pays attention to you if you're not flaming gay.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> I don't care if someone is gay. I just don't want that fact shoved in my face. More and more it seems to be the case. San Diego has like 2 different gay pride parades that are really pretty awful.
> The fact that homosexuals should "theoretically" not be reproducing, makes me question why there are so many people claiming to be gay. In some ways, it seems to be a fad or a trend, especially with young people.
> I feel bad for any staright dude that might want to design or be in the arts. I doubt anyone pays attention to you if you're not flaming gay.



A person can be gay with two straight parents. And I have a straight friend with two gay parents. There are homosexual animals within the animal kingdom, too...it is not just a human trait. Elephants, sea gulls, mules.....all have had documented studies of gay animals.

I agree totally that no one should shove their sexuality in your face....gay or straight. I see a lot of younger girls that hold hands or kiss to impress the guys. But maybe overall there seems to more gay people because it is more acceptable than it has been in the past, and fewer people are repressing their sexuality.

Just my thought for what it is worth. 2 cents, maybe?! ;-)


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL squirtle, i never said anyone cares if i am gay or not.
I was wondering what other peoples views on sexuality was.

I was just wondering, i am always curious to other peoples thoughts on sexuality.

I have known my sexuality since i was roughly 11 years old.
But didnt hit me fully til i was 13 years old.
14 years old met someone.
15 years old closer to this someone and then we'll see how it goes from then.
=] i never said WHO CARES ABOUT ME LOVING GUYS.

I asked what your thoughts on sexuality were.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL squirtle, i never said anyone cares if i am gay or not.
I was wondering what other peoples views on sexuality was.

I was just wondering, i am always curious to other peoples thoughts on sexuality.

I have known my sexuality since i was roughly 11 years old.
But didnt hit me fully til i was 13 years old.
14 years old met someone.
15 years old closer to this someone and then we'll see how it goes from then.
=] i never said WHO CARES ABOUT ME LOVING GUYS.

I asked what your thoughts on sexuality were.




LOL....I thought you meant what our thoughts were on YOUR sexuality! Ha ha ha...you got them anyway, didn't you!!!? And started a new lively topic. Too funny!!!

Well I care about you loving guys.

Hee hee....any more questions!!!


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 27, 2007)

squirtle said:


> A person can be gay with two straight parents. And I have a straight friend with two gay parents. There are homosexual animals within the animal kingdom, too...it is not just a human trait. Elephants, sea gulls, mules.....all have had documented studies of gay animals.



What I'm saying is that if someone/something is born gay, they wouldn't have heterosexual sex resulting in offspring to carry any gay trait.
As far as gays having/adopting children? I feel that it is unnatural and should not be accepted.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> squirtle said:
> 
> 
> > A person can be gay with two straight parents. And I have a straight friend with two gay parents. There are homosexual animals within the animal kingdom, too...it is not just a human trait. Elephants, sea gulls, mules.....all have had documented studies of gay animals.
> ...



I was just saying that in my completely unscientific opinion, homosexuality can be a result of environment OR it can be hereditary. As with any trait, if it is carried in the genes, it could be recessive back 20 generations without surfacing. And SOME gay people do have heterosexual sex....pressure to live a normal life, denial, experimentation...it happens. Like I said, I have a straight friend whose parents parents married, had her and her brother....then finally opened up to each other and figured out they were both gay!!! Now they are divorced, but friends. Totally unusual, I admit! 

I guess my feeling is that when children are beaten, neglected, abused, abandoned and hungry all over the world, adoption by homosexual couples is a minor issue. But I know some people feel strongly about the issue!!!


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 27, 2007)

squirtle said:


> Bansh88 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if someone is gay. I just don't want that fact shoved in my face. More and more it seems to be the case. San Diego has like 2 different gay pride parades that are really pretty awful.
> ...




I completely agree that we live in a period where sexuality is not as importnant as it used to be, so many more young people are coming out of the closet. On the other hand I also believe that a lot of young people are doing what is the trend, i.e girls making out with other girls to prove that they are cool and "open". Heck, when I was 18 and 19, I hung out a lot in the gay scene and of course had my fair share of kissing other girls. But as you get older, it much easier to figure out what you want. I realized around 21 that I was just havin some fun with girls but when it came to relationships, I prefer men. But on the same point, I feel that more straight relations are "shoved" in our face. For example, there is hardly any websites you can go to that doesnt have some half naked chick selling some crap on the side. I think that the status quo for women has become extreme. Why is it on most sites there are chicks with huge boobs and half naked selling stuff, but where are the half naked guys?? But getting back to the point, I would say it is safe to say that sexuality has come a long way.....


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

c_pierce705 said:


> For example, there is hardly any websites you can go to that doesnt have some half naked chick selling some crap on the side.



this is a site where you will not find that kind of stuff


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 27, 2007)

josh said:


> c_pierce705 said:
> 
> 
> > For example, there is hardly any websites you can go to that doesnt have some half naked chick selling some crap on the side.
> ...



I know, i love that!!! I would rather look at pics of torts anyday!


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

josh said:


> c_pierce705 said:
> 
> 
> > For example, there is hardly any websites you can go to that doesnt have some half naked chick selling some crap on the side.
> ...



Hallelujah Josh....and we love you for it!!!!


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow more replies than i thought.

I agree with dinkanber about the unatural for gay couples to have a child.
Thats like saying a single parent should be with someone because a child needs a motherly and fatherly figure.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 28, 2007)

i dont care if someone is gay or lesbian, i am bisexual and its took me a lot of time to confront my family about it... i only mind if they try it on with my daughter or son


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

This thread was not made to get anyone angry or hyped about sexaulity specially not me.
I just wanted to see other peoples thoughts on sexuality full stop.


----------

